# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Colorado

## LindaP

Back from a girl's trip.....mostly have these pics for Mike, but we had a great time; although I ended up with an earache and sore throat- not too fun at 10,000 feet! 
Back home to antibiotics and cold weather.

----------


## MIke R

awesome!!!...where did you eat in Breck??

----------


## LindaP

We ate at the Briar Rose (had the trout, yummy)....and in the am, at the French Bakery, crepes and a croque monsieur to bring to the Rockies game later on, delish!

----------


## MIke R

gotcha...so you weren't in Breck very long?

----------


## LindaP

No, we went right from the airport, had a quick bite at Eric's then up the gondola, to hear some music....dinner, and left the next am @ 10am to get to the Rockies game ontime in Denver! But we did get some shopping in , and of course, some good beers!

----------


## MIke R

> had a quick bite at Eric's




be still my heart...I am so home sick for that place

----------


## JB

Great photo of the moon!

Where is that old car? I've seen that before.. Georgetown?

----------


## LindaP

No, it's in a restaurant in Denver, called the Interstate; a cool diner-resto type place.

----------


## rc3175

Mike R, Abasin is over 100 inch base now.  Last 2 weeks have been the best snow all year.  No spring slushly yet.  Another 3 to 4 weeks and I think I will be ready for summer.

----------


## MIke R

> Mike R, Abasin is over 100 inch base now.  Last 2 weeks have been the best snow all year.  No spring slushly yet.  Another 3 to 4 weeks and I think I will be ready for summer.




you make me sick.....LOL


enjoy....I remember it all too well

----------


## rc3175

Mike R, Pali chair still running!!!  Nothing like skiing Pali, then sitting at the tiki bar.  Look at the town of Dillon web site, big plans for the marina.

----------


## MIke R

I know..I read the Summit Daily everyday online...

if only........

----------

